# Professional Chef Blogs



## chefbenjamin (Oct 10, 2004)

Blogs are now becoming rather popular and many professional chefs now have blogs. I would be interested to hear from other chefs whom have thier own chef sites. Here is mine http://www.benjaminchristie.com

Cheers

Benjamin


----------



## cyanide (Oct 16, 2004)

Good job, getting your site up. More chefs should have their own website


----------



## squigon (Dec 26, 2004)

Hi,

For those of you who want a blog but are not necessarily sure how to create one, we'll be glad to give you one on our website. I think blogs are a great way to share your thoughts with other chefs.

Just visit our website and write to us.
http://culinary.squigon.com


----------



## jim berman (Oct 28, 1999)

Benjamin,
Very nice site! do you mind me asking, did you do the 'design' work yourself or was there some assistance from the web host? Also, what type of investment did you make? Again, I am only asking because I am interested in setting up something for my students, not because I am nosey. Well, I'm that, too... just kidding.
Thanks for your help.


----------



## chefbenjamin (Oct 10, 2004)

Dear Jim,

Thanks for the compliments. I had a vision of what I wanted and Andrew in my office who is very skilled graphics design did the hard work. Feel free to drop hime a line. His CV is located at www.subzerodesigns.com.au/noods

Cheers 
Benjamin Christie 
Australian Chef Consultant 
www.benjaminchristie.com


----------



## jim berman (Oct 28, 1999)

Benjamin, thanks for the lead. I will check it out.
-Jim


----------



## momoreg (Mar 4, 2000)

Lovely site, Benjamin. Good luck.


----------



## chefalexander (Jun 11, 2004)

Nice site Benjamin--I too have a site-
My personal site is www.chefalexander.4t.com
I also run the site for my work: www.thegourmet.4t.com
and a site for chefs: www.geocities.com/chefsfederation
Stop on by and visit--always looking for input


----------

